# Is it worth buying KK an Tom Nook?



## arbra

It costs alot of tickets, and I am unsure what you actually get by crafting them.  

What are peoples opinion, is it worth it?


----------



## Hypno KK

I don't know, I'm personally saving up my tickets for KK's chair since I like him a lot.


----------



## Flare

arbra said:


> It costs alot of tickets, and I am unsure what you actually get by crafting them.
> 
> What are peoples opinion, is it worth it?



If you craft their furniture, KK and/or Nook will appear in campsite and stay forever as long as their item is present on the campsite. 

I'm planning on getting K.K. soon.


----------



## Katelyn

I honestly just bought them because they were limited items and I need to have everything in my catalog lol


----------



## Bcat

I bought kk and I don’t regret it one but! He’s so cute I love him! I probably won’t buy Tom though.

As to whether or not it’s ‘worth it’ that just depends on you and how you want to spend your tickets


----------



## Superpenguin

I bought KK. I initially thought you could like raise your friend level with him like you could with the other animals. Nope. Kinda regret getting it now, so probs won't get Tom Nook lmao. Would rather use my tickets on those extra crafting spots.


----------



## Garrett

I have KK. He just sits there gently strumming his guitar and that's it. 

I had plenty of tickets so was happy to have him. I'm not bothered about the Nook man.


----------



## LuciaMew

Just in case you didn’t know this, if you place both furniture in your campsite, only 1 of them will appear. I don’t know if they have fixed this or not but that is what I head from others. If you buy K.K, he will play his guitar while sitting on the stool, Tom Nook, on the other hand , will just sit on his lawn chair and sleep for most of the time.


----------



## tolisamarie

I saw a video of them on YouTube and they are pretty boring. All they do is sit there and Nook just sleeps. You can talk to them, but they only say 3 or 4 things, over, and over, and over, and over....

I'm saving my tickets in hope something better comes along down the road.


----------



## Darumy

Purely cosmetic, yeah. You can hear sounds if you go near them.

I still find them cute and worth it. I got KK and it was worth the shock of seeing him stand up like. naked. looks like mochi.


----------



## Justin

They seem like extremely useless trophies just to show that you likely threw down some money on the game.* Wouldn't recommend.

*While you could earn these for free if you save up with all of the generous tickets given out at the start, I imagine we're going to see lots more of these types of limited time 250 Ticket things and it will be impossible to get all of the future ones without paying up. 250 Tickets isn't nothing -- it's about $10 for each of these if you're buying them.


----------



## Sweetened Poison

Darumy said:


> Purely cosmetic, yeah. You can hear sounds if you go near them.
> 
> I still find them cute and worth it. I got KK and it was worth the shock of seeing him stand up like. naked. looks like mochi.



THIS! Lol, my _exact_ response.

K.K. also adds a great ambience to the camp with his guitar strumming. Would definitely recommend to anyone who is even slightly interested  I'm saving up for Nook now.


----------



## Strawberryllama

I really like KK, I'm hoping I can save up 150 more Leaf tickets for Nook.


----------



## Dede

You'll definitely have more than enough tickets to get both. That is if you're willing to sacrifice a few potential item slots for them. 
And I can confirm that only one of them will appear in your camp at a time (even if you put one of their chairs in your camper van). So it's best to get only one of them.
I don't regret buying K.K. though. I've arranged some chairs (and instruments) so the animals can watch him play ^~^ (and jam).


----------



## mob

i bought kk's chair cause i really like him


----------



## Kaiaa

I?m currently saving up my tickets for KK. I like him so much! Him showing up at the beginning of the app was really reminiscent of Animal Crossing for the game cube.


----------



## Alienfish

Kaiaa said:


> I’m currently saving up my tickets for KK. I like him so much! Him showing up at the beginning of the app was really reminiscent of Animal Crossing for the game cube.



Yess! I'll totally save up for him cause I need me all the hippie doggos around

(now I really wanna get WW too rip)


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I wanted KK Slider, until I learned he does nothing but sit there like a "living" trophy.

My leaf tickets need to be saved for more important things!


----------



## Coach

I'm not getting either, while I'm a fan of K.K. I would much prefer to save my tickets for future limited items. The only character that I would buy for my camp would probably be Celeste, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed she makes an appearance at some point. I'm also guessing that some of the Christmas items may be ticket only, so that's another reason I've been very stingy so far.


----------



## visibleghost

nah, i have both and they dont do anything. i guess if you like the characters a lot then go for it but otherwise i'd say spend your tickets on other stuff


----------



## Starrynight44

I bought K.K. i'd like them both but i probably wont get nook if he just sleeps. Go for it if you like them alot.


----------



## Jeannine

I was wondering this too. I love K.K. so much, hopefully I can save up to buy him. Maybe Tom Nook as well.


----------



## p e p p e r

I bought the KK chair today, it?s cute having him at the camp site.  I didn?t have buy any leaf tickets, I just used the ones I got from leveling up.


----------



## Jeannine

Yep, I caved too. I couldn't resist having K.K. at my site, he's my favourite Animal Crossing character. The riff he plays on his guitar to the music is just perfect - no regrets here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm not going to bother getting either of them. Seems like a waste to me personally, I don't need the bragging rights of having them just to have them, if they did something and gave you things like the regular villagers maybe, but not just as decoration. No thanks.


----------



## Imbri

I've actually found it to be pretty easy to earn tickets, so I didn't mind splurging on K.K.'s seat. I like having him sitting with his guitar. I doubt I'll get Nook, unless I really end up with a glut of tickets.

I'll probably do an extra craft slot later on, but right now, I'm fine with just the one.


----------



## Kishadi

If anything, only buy one. I read somewhere in an article that even if you buy both chairs, only one will appear at a time. I bought KK because I love him, my boyfriend is planning on buying Nook (he's never played animal crossing before, I'm just a bully) but make sure you have the crafting spots first because these guys arent worth much... I planted kk in the middle of my site but I'm not even there enough to enjoy it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got K.K. because I saw him in a friend's campsite and realized he played music. Sure, it's the same thing over and over but I really like the tune he plays and he added that special something that my campsite was lacking.  I don't really like Tom Nook all that much so I don't regret not getting him, especially since people are saying he just sleeps.  In order for me to buy him he'd have to at least be demanding Bells.  Lol.


----------



## Fjoora

It's definitely worth the tickets if you like either of them. Tickets aren't that difficult to come by, you just need to be patient.


----------



## Octaviian

I bought both and have no regrets!
I don't use Leaf tickets for anything anyways, so I thought I'd splurge on the collectables.


----------



## Burumun

I'm considering getting both to fill my catalog, but as others have mentioned, if you don't like the characters, they're not worth it. There's still plenty of time left until they're removed from the store, and I think someone was saying they might bring them back again later, so you do have time to decide still.


----------



## Honelith

I've visited dozens of player camps so far and I've yet to see KK or Nook, but I'll be getting KK for sure, maybe get Nook later if I save up enough tickets.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I say it's not worth it, save your money and your leaf tickets unless you really want them. All KK does is strum a guitar and repeats the same lines over and over- I think if he actually sang his songs and had more interactive sayings then people wouldn't be so against buying them.


----------



## hestu

Originally I was going to buy Nook's chair because I like how it looked and everything and it would match my other furniture but I ended up getting KK's stool because I like him better as a character and enjoy having him playing guitar in my camp. I was considering saving up my leaf tickets to buy Nook's chair as well, but I'm considering just waiting and saving them up to see if there are better NPCs that we can get in the future. I would love having Leif or something in my camp.  so yeah they're pretty useless but if you've got nothing else you wanna spend leaf tickets on then they're worth it.


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully

Personally, I?m a stickler for limited-time things and for aesthetic items. Sure, KK doesn?t do much, but I like him in my campsite and don?t regret buying him. So honestly, it?s whatever you?re after in the game. I just like decorating my campsite to perfection.


----------



## haelielou

This was helpful, thank you. It's kind of silly that you can't increase friend levels with them!


----------



## aleshapie

Here?s why:







Photo courtesy of Dylan Sprouse (?Suite Life of Zack & Cody? actor)


----------



## Hatsuko

KK is worth everything


----------



## Chele

In all honesty, I’m not going to get K.K. or Tom Nook. From starting the game, I can already tell that Leaf Coupons are very rare and precious to get. If you didn’t realise, at the start of the game, the game is very generous to you with Leaf Coupons. For example, when you’re a newbie, there’s a request for you that says ‘chat to your villager in your campsite’ and it gives you 30 Coupons. It is basically making you think that the Leaf Coupons are easy to get and that you could spend them and easily gain them back, and that’s why there’s the K.K. and Tom Nook Chair to advertise so that you could waste your Coupons. Obviously, as you advance through the levels, Leaf Coupons are extremely hard to earn and once you waste your money on the special items, there’s no getting them Coupons back. Also, you will desperately need those Leaf Coupons when you level up and need amenities and more craft space and etc. I also bet that there’d be more special items costing Leaf Coupons coming up in the future.


----------



## Alcor

I bought both with the leaf tickets I've accumulated by leveling up. It's worth spending the 500 tickets to get both, rather than losing the chance to get them ever again.
Also don't forget to claim the 50 free leaf tickets just by going to the "My Nintendo" part in the game.
(bottom menu screen > More > My Nintendo)

I still have 100 tickets to spare at level 38 at the moment, and nothing useful to spend on.

There aren't a lot of places to spend it where it's worth the value.

Two value factors for spending leaf tickets;
buying for exclusive vanity items, or buying for practical gameplay mechanics

For gameplay;

Such as, if you value efficiency, you should unlock all 3 slots for crafting, which can be done practically at the start of the game with the tickets they toss at you.

No point in unlocked Market Box, because it unlocks as you level up.
It doesn't help as much, since there's only 3 item that people buy on high demand (cherries, apples, and pears)
The rest of the items you gather sell at a much slower rate as it is easier to obtain OR the villagers don't ask for them as often. (such as red snappers, I have sold to the NPC over 20 of them now and only handed in maybe 5 tops as request items)

Spending leaf tickets to speed up crafting, buying mining chances, or 'buying' bells/materials is pointless to me. Because all it does is buy a small slice of time skip, when the game is essentially 'endless'.

For vanity;

I'm expecting they will be releasing more, but the only two right now are KK Slider and Tom Nook, which might not appear back or have their price raised after this "limited time offer".
And since those two are such iconic figures, it's worth spending the 500 tickets to get both, rather than losing the chance to get them ever again.


----------



## Cou

i got kk cause he plays tunes in your camp and they start u off with heck lotsa leaf tickets so why not?? i think he?s pretty neat to have and there?s really not much else u can spend ur ticks on except maybe future updates/items but you?ll prob earn enough by then? i?ve unlocked all my craft spots and even bought extra inventory slots on whim and lowkey spend my tickets without hesitating and i still got like 300+ from leveling and doing some goals // 

as for nook i?m not really planning on buying him either cause i think all he does is sleep lmao

but also don?t fret, i think it also says it?s gonna be available again in the future??


----------



## Rose

I bought K.K. because he is my main man and I love seeing him. You can hear him strumming a few repetitive notes if you walk close enough, and he's cute, like a piece of furniture.

Tom Nook is more up in the air. My sister bought him, and while she doesn't regret it, she said she wouldn't recommend others do the same. He just snores in his little chair and takes up room.

So just ask yourself if you love the character enough to invest, basically. Is seeing K.K. or Nook chillin' at your campsite every day going to make you happy? If so, yep. Worth it. I wouldn't just buy them simply for the 'exclusivity' of it, as the fine print very suspiciously clarifies 'Tom Nook and K.K. Slider _may _be available for purchase again in the future.'


----------

